# Marking Question



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

My yearling geilding has a white spot on his upper right leg near his flank. He is a grey arabian/quarter horse cross (registered Half arabian, AQHA mare.) 

He was born with this marking, and I'm not use to seeing markings beyond the facial and leg markings. 

My question is what is the minimum amount of white on a horse to have them be considered pinto? Can a horse who has no paint on either of his lines be considered a pinto? I bought him knowing the mark was there, and it really doesn't bother me at all. I think it adds character, but it makes me curious.

I was also wondering if it could possible be some sort of 'stress mark' from when he was in the womb. Perhaps that part of his leg was pressing up against something (speculating here, wide guesses.)

Also I do plan on selling him (turns out, he's going to be too small for me) so I'd like a bit more of an explination for potential buyers. 

I bought him because he was black and both his parents were 15 hands. Now he's turning grey and the string-test says he'll be around 14.1.


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

I have seen a similar "spot" on one of our horses. My mom purchased an 8 month old arab who also had a spot on his rump. We always joked about it looking like a bird poop spot on him lol but it was the only marking he had like that until he started greying out. Now he is 9 and almost completely white and you cant tell the spot was ever there. I dont know if this is true in your case but its possible.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You could MAYBE register him through the Pinto assoc., ifff he has pink skin under the white patch.
Not quite sure what his pattern would be considered, however.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If there is four square inches of pink skin under that white patch you could register him with the PtHA. I beleive that he would probably be put as an overo.

Frame Overo could very well be hidden through his dam if that is what pattern he has.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

different area, but kinda reminds me of the white mark Big Brown has on his left shoulder area. Stallion Register Online - Big Brown
probably a pressure spot from the womb, or even a type of somatic mutation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even if he isn't carrying a pinto pattern, sometimes horses just get strange looking markings in odd places.

This little mare had the oddest patch on one buttock that was much whiter than the rest of her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^How strange!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replies! I'll have to check and see if the skin is pink underneath the white, but I don't think it is. In a few years when he finishes graying out I'll probably barely be able to notice it's even there. That is an interesting mark in that mare!


----------

